
Workbox: JavaScript Libraries for adding offline support to web apps - oblib
https://developers.google.com/web/tools/workbox/
======
oblib
I spent less than a couple hours with Workbox last week to get some apps
running offline. It's the easiest to use among the tools I've looked into so
far.

